

Everything is a Choice - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/everything-is-a-choice/

======
georgemcbay
This isn't meant as a comment on you personally as I've never read your blog
until this entry but IME a lot of people who blog every day would be served
better by blogging every day (for the practice and journal-like ability to
reflect) but only marking some subset of their blogs published publicly...
preferably after at least half a day of cool down after writing it (unless
they are blogging about some very hot news).

I can only read 2 or 3 blog posts from someone who is clearly just blogging
for the sake of blogging without really having much to say before I start to
tune them out.

I won't mention any names but there are a few that appear on HN regularly that
when I find myself clicking through the link because the title sounds
interesting I end up closing the window automatically without reading it after
seeing it is from the guy who from my previous experience just blogs obvious
stream of conscious stuff without any type of useful insight.

